# Cape for sale



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have still have the cape from the deer that I shot last year, I decided not to get it mounted. It was all preped by a taxidermist to be mounted. Here is a picture of the deer it came off, he was a 3.5 year old, sorry no measurements, pretty good sized though.









Send me a pm and we can talk if r u interested at all.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

cant be interested w/ out price and status of the cape... tanned not tanned? dry, wet? short y cut, long cut, 7 cut? long cape, short cape?

thats a fine deer, where are his antlers? grats on that guy


----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

The cape is frozen, it was salted before being frozen. Not sure on the cut without unfreezing it, I can try to give the guy a call. Not tanned. 

I was unsure about mounting him and decided not 2 because I already have several in that range. So I'm going to put the antlers on one of those metal euro mounts.

As for price, I'm not really sure what the going rate is i would think between 50-75, but not sure. 

Let me know if you have any ?'s, i will try to call the taxidermist who caped it and see what cut he did.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

rudy78 said:


> The cape is frozen, it was salted before being frozen. Not sure on the cut without unfreezing it, I can try to give the guy a call. Not tanned.
> 
> I was unsure about mounting him and decided not 2 because I already have several in that range. So I'm going to put the antlers on one of those metal euro mounts.
> 
> ...


Either *salted *or *frozen,* but never *both!*

Before you ask why, ponder this.. what is it that we spread on the roads to break up ice and melt snow so it wont freeze?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)




----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess just frozen, not salted.


----------



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

I talked with him and the cut is a short Y, the lips & ears aren't split.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I might be interested! How long can you leave such a cape in the freezer for? I don't have a lot of money though so I would be looking for a price cheaper than that of 50-70. Pm me if you think.

Paul


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Your never going to find a cape worth a crap for under a hundi, let alone a Grant..if you want it grab it!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Your never going to find a cape worth a crap for under a hundi, let alone a Grant..if you want it grab it!


Ditto!! $50-$75 is a very reasonable price. If I needed a cape I would snatch it up in a hurry, esspecially if it is one of any size to it.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I pay $20 for raw capes, $30 if they are big ones.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> I pay $20 for raw capes, $30 if they are big ones.


yeah well that because your paul the guiter making wizard from the north... not everyone has the skills to bargin like you.


----------



## manningtaxidermy (Oct 9, 2009)

Is the cape still for sale? I'll give you a hundred for it if you still have it.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Hunters can not "sell" raw capes or animal parts in Michigan can they? A licensed taxidermist can only sell a cape if it is tanned.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I attend fur auctions sponsored by several state trappers' associations each winter, and guys(trappers and hunters) routinely _sell_ their deer hides there. If it was unlawful I'm sure it would not be permitted by the associations running the sale. And I was under the assumption that a _licensed taxidermist_ could legally _buy_ (green) deer capes from hunters or meat processing facilities.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

We can buy them, we just can't sell them, unless they are tanned. We can sell anything that has been tanned, as long as it is legally taken.


----------

